# dream truck (for me)



## TheKid (Jun 1, 2009)

:greenchainsaw:just scored a '96 2500 ram, cummins, 4x4, manual, ex. cab. 94,000 mi. white.airbags, exhaust brake, trailer brake, gooseneck, aftermarket manifold,4" from turbo to 5" tip. I've been looking for one for a while now. at least 2 years. i think i scored. seems to be in good shape. so happy!!!!


----------



## Banshee (Jun 10, 2009)

Sounds like a good truck, so where are the pix?


----------



## TheKid (Jun 16, 2009)

Banshee, it looks like most of em, and if i wasn't so dumb/lazy, i would post pics, thanks


----------

